# MTB: RAW Case Tuesday 06-29-10



## o3jeff (Jun 28, 2010)

Anyone in? As long as there are no t-storms.

I will probably do Wednesday and Thursday too.


----------



## Trev (Jun 28, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> Anyone in? As long as there are no t-storms.
> 
> I will probably do Wednesday and Thursday too.



I'll see what I can manage with coverage for the kids...   get back to you..  hold your breath.


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 28, 2010)

The new apartment doesn't have a basement to put them in?


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 28, 2010)

I might be able to make this one


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 28, 2010)

Trev said:


> I'll see what I can manage with coverage for the kids...   get back to you..  hold your breath.



Where did you end up bringing your bike to? Is it just an adjustment?


----------



## 2knees (Jun 28, 2010)

Jeff, what time were you looking to start and how do i get there from 84 or 384?  you can pm directions so as to not mike hunt up your thread.....


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 28, 2010)

2knees said:


> Jeff, what time were you looking to start and how do i get there from 84 or 384?  you can pm directions so as to not mike hunt up your thread.....



Depends on where we start, the usuall spot is Line street

exit 3 of rt 384
take left at end of ramp
take first left AFTER Manchester Country Club onto Line Street. 
Dirt parking lot on the left about 1/2 down the road.


----------



## Trev (Jun 28, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> The new apartment doesn't have a basement to put them in?



I have a rec room for em ya, I haven't installed the child leash system yet.


----------



## Trev (Jun 28, 2010)

Wednesday is a more likely day for me...


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 28, 2010)

I can start anytime after 4:30, whatever works for you guys


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 28, 2010)

Trev said:


> Wednesday is a more likely day for me...



Maybe we can start at Birch Mountain road again.


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 28, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> I can start anytime after 4:30, whatever works for you guys



If I can make this, the earlier the better. Will know for sure tonight



o3jeff said:


> Maybe we can start at Birch Mountain road again.



If Pat comes along I was thinking of taking him on the play trail. Birch Mountain Road has a lot more pedaling and less things to roll / huck. If he can't make it im up for anything


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 28, 2010)

MR. evil said:


> If Pat comes along I was thinking of taking him on the play trail. Birch Mountain Road has a lot more pedaling and less things to roll / huck. If he can't make it im up for anything



No doubt that would be the best place to bring Pat, that's why I mention riding birch mtn road Wednesday when Trev can ride


----------



## 2knees (Jun 28, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> No doubt that would be the best place to bring Pat, that's why I mention riding birch mtn road Wednesday when Trev can ride



i havent done anything on my bike since last sept.  whatever you guys were planning on doing, dont alter it for me.


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 28, 2010)

2knees said:


> i havent done anything on my bike since last sept.  whatever you guys were planning on doing, dont alter it for me.



Don't worry, we usually don't have a plan!


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 28, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> No doubt that would be the best place to bring Pat, that's why I mention riding birch mtn road Wednesday when Trev can ride



missed that part...my bad


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 28, 2010)

2knees said:


> i havent done anything on my bike since last sept.  whatever you guys were planning on doing, dont alter it for me.



I can bring my HT for you. Its a beefy HT with a 5" fork in the front, the downside is its a single speed. Then again, do the gears on your POS even work


----------



## Grassi21 (Jun 28, 2010)

MR. evil said:


> I can bring my HT for you. Its a beefy HT with a 5" fork in the front, the downside is its a single speed. Then again, do the gears on your POS even work



Gears?  He walks anything with a rise the size of an ant hill.


----------



## severine (Jun 28, 2010)

Trev said:


> I have a rec room for em ya, I haven't installed the child leash system yet.



Don't you have a dog crate or something?


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 28, 2010)

Grassi21 said:


> Gears?  He walks anything with a rise the size of an ant hill.



Will we be seeing you tomorrow?


----------



## Grassi21 (Jun 28, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> Will we be seeing you tomorrow?



Unfortunately not.  I think I still have a MTB but I have to check.


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 28, 2010)

Can't make Tues, going to do Wed instead. My riding shoes are still soaking wet and it's doubtful they will be dry for tomorrow. Next time I jump in a pond after a ride I will take my shoes off first.


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 28, 2010)

MR. evil said:


> Can't make Tues, going to do Wed instead. My riding shoes are still soaking wet and it's doubtful they will be dry for tomorrow. Next time I jump in a pond after a ride I will take my shoes off first.



You expect us to believe that excuse? It's about 100 degrees out side, leave them out they should be dry in no time.


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 28, 2010)

2knees said:


> i havent done anything on my bike since last sept.  whatever you guys were planning on doing, dont alter it for me.



Let me know if your still interested and what time works for you, looks like Tim is out so us 40 year olds can go hobble around trails if you want!


----------



## bvibert (Jun 28, 2010)

Hmmm...  Maybe, if I can get into work early enough...  That's a tall order for me though, so I don't know.


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 28, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> You expect us to believe that excuse? It's about 100 degrees out side, leave them out they should be dry in no time.



They have been on my porch all day and are still really wet. Those FiveTens have a lot of padding that's holding lots of water.


----------



## mondeo (Jun 28, 2010)

Hmm, maybe. Depends on if my Achilles heals. Damn thing's been bugging me for the last couple weeks.


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 28, 2010)

bvibert said:


> Hmmm...  Maybe, if I can get into work early enough...  That's a tall order for me though, so I don't know.


Not to discourage you, but 84E thru Hartford from about 4-6pm will be stop and go from the Park Rd exit up until you cross the river. Not as bad west bound, but still a lot of traffic which is why I don't mind riding Case right after work.

If you guys want we can do the Res instead. I can be there anytime after 5 and there will be plenty of drops for Pat.


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 28, 2010)

MR. evil said:


> They have been on my porch all day and are still really wet. Those FiveTens have a lot of padding that's holding lots of water.



Why were you swimming with your shoes on?


----------



## WoodCore (Jun 28, 2010)

Would love to ride with you guys but probably can't make it out to Case until at least 6pm maybe a tad bit earlier at the Rez or Nass. F-ing work!


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 28, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> Why were you swimming with your shoes on?



We both had a change of clothes and flip flops in the car....but didn't feel like going back to the car to get the flip flops. Seeing how our towels were also in the car we thought it would just be easier to jump into the water with our shoes than try and get wet feet back into our shoes. We both have FiveTen high tops that are very difficult to put on. Trying to get we feet into them would have been impossible.

Aren't you glad you asked


----------



## bvibert (Jun 28, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> Not to discourage you, but 84E thru Hartford from about 4-6pm will be stop and go from the Park Rd exit up until you cross the river. Not as bad west bound, but still a lot of traffic which is why I don't mind riding Case right after work.
> 
> If you guys want we can do the Res instead. I can be there anytime after 5 and there will be plenty of drops for Pat.



Good point, I hadn't considered the traffic.  Probably not much chance of making it to Case then...  I wouldn't mind the Rez, but don't change your ride for me.  Case sounds like a better fit for Pat anyway (if he's going???)...


----------



## bvibert (Jun 29, 2010)

There's absolutely no chance of me making Case today.  I wish I had a good excuse, like my shoes were still too wet, but I didn't sleep well last night and as a result I hit the snooze button a few too many times this morning..  Lame I know...  

I could do the Rez by 6ish or Nass by 5:45.


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 29, 2010)

Lets see if the Birthday boy is still planning on going and if he wants to ride the Res or Case. Case may not be as fun for him as the res with out Tim or Trev there to demonstrate. Case has a ton of rollers/up and overs, but you really need to put an effort in to get up them in order to roll them. There is three wooded jumps there that with some luck I should be able to find! But other than that not a lot of drops there.


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 29, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> There is three wooded jumps there that with some luck I should be able to find! But other than that not a lot of drops there.



There are a shot load of drops there, Just not a lot Trev and I bother to even look at becuase they are well out of our comfort zone (for now )....but perfect for Pat. All you have to do is turn you head and you will see something you can jump off. Most of the rollers we ride also have a drop lines. Still lots of huge rocks / cool lines in the woods we haven't taken you to yet either. You really need to ride with us the next time we go with my buddy Murph to see all its potential.

But there is also a ton of stuff to huck at the Rez. Im sure Pat will find plenty of places to trash a wheel


----------



## 2knees (Jun 29, 2010)

i have no excuse other then i dont have my bike.  I did however bring all my shoes and my glasses.  that way i'll have them.


----------



## Trev (Jun 29, 2010)

2knees said:


> i have no excuse other then i dont have my bike.  I did however bring all my shoes and my glasses.  that way i'll have them.



Sir, you'll need to make an appointment.


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 29, 2010)

Well B, you still up for the res? What time works for you?


----------



## bvibert (Jun 29, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> Well B, you still up for the res? What time works for you?



It'll be 6 by the time I can get there and get ready.


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 29, 2010)

bvibert said:


> It'll be 6 by the time I can get there and get ready.



That'll work for me, hopefully some of this heat will go away by then too.


----------



## mondeo (Jun 29, 2010)

I'm gonna stick on the road today. Maybe tomorrow at Case.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 29, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> That'll work for me, hopefully some of this heat will go away by then too.



See ya there.


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 29, 2010)

mondeo said:


> I'm gonna stick on the road today. Maybe tomorrow at Case.



Looking like 5 at Line St tomorrow.


----------

